# Instabilidade 24/10/2016



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 14:46)




----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2016 às 19:06)

Aproveito este tópico para deixar aqui o link do vídeo que fiz:
É uma compilação de timelapses dos dias 20, 23 e 24 de Outubro. Podem ver uma mistura de convecção, nevoeiro e muita chuva.
Vou começar a fazer mais vídeos assim, tipo "resumo" de eventos.


----------

